# Trivia 11/13



## luckytrim (Nov 13, 2019)

trivia 11/13
DID YOU KNOW...
A strand of spider silk long enough to encircle Earth would  weigh just over
a pound.


1. What color is the wig that Miley Cyrus puts on to play  Hannah Montana?
  A. - Brown
  B. - Red
  C. - Blonde
  D. - Black
2. On which of these Japanese islands is the capital city,  Tokyo, situated?
  a. - Shikoku
  b. - Hokkaido
  c. - Honshu
  d. - Kyushu
3. The new-age rock band REM hails from what U.S.  state?
  a. - Oregon
  b. - California
  c. - Georgia
  d. - New York
4. The Pale horse rider represents death ; what does the rider  of the red
horse represent ?
5. Remember Frank Shorter ? He won a gold at the Olympics in  1972 and a 
Silver in 1976...... What event ?
6. If you are keeping a Score Sheet for a Baseball game, what  is the symbol 
for a 'Walk' ?
7. The Navy keeps its clocks set according to 'Zulu Time' ;  what's the more 
formal name for Zulu Time ?
8. Where in the kitchen might I find Albumen ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Cuban Leader Fidel Castro had a Hollywood Screen test, then  landed roles in
two films.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - C
2. - c
3. - c
4. War (Acceptable; Bloodshed, slaughter)
5. Marathon Run
6. - BB
7.  Greenwich Mean time
8. In the Refrigerator, inside your Eggs

TRUTH !!
While at the University of Havana, Castro was talent spotted  by a Hollywood
scout and invited to go to California for a screen test. He  went on to
appear as an extra in 'Holiday in Mexico', starring Walter  Pidgeon, Jane
Powell and Roddy McDowell, and a second MGM film, 'Easy to  Wed' (1946) with
Van Johnson, Esther Williams and Lucille Ball.


----------

